# .NET and More > Silverlight >  Problem in inserting data using Silverlight

## dot_net_help

Hell to every body on Vbforums,
By using Follwoing code i tried to insert data in database in silverlight



```
 Service1Client webservice = new Service1Client();
            //ServiceReference1Client  webservice = new ();
            bool b;
            b = webservice.InsertVoteAsync ("Abc", DateTime.Now.Date);
```


and the service code is 



```
[OperationContract]
        public bool InsertVote1(String vote, DateTime  dt) 
       { 
           bool Inserted = false;
           Conn = new SqlConnection("Data Source=xyz-PC;Initial Catalog=Voting;User Id=sa;Password=sa;Integrated Security=SSPI"); 
           Cmd = new SqlCommand(); 
           Conn.Open(); 
           Cmd.Connection = Conn; 
           Cmd.CommandText = "insert into votes values(vote,dt)" ;


           int ins = Cmd.ExecuteNonQuery(); 
           if (ins > 0) 
           { 
               Inserted = true; 
           } 

           Conn.Close(); 
           return Inserted; 
       }
```

but gives me these errors


Error	1	The best overloaded method match for 'VotingPanel.ServiceReference1.Service1Client.InsertVoteAsync(System.DateTime, string)' has some invalid arguments	........................



Error	2	Argument '1': cannot convert from 'string' to 'System.DateTime'	...............................


Error	3	Argument '2': cannot convert from 'System.DateTime' to 'string'	


any one can help me

----------


## dot_net_help

i added following lines of code too 



```
  private void   InsertVoteCompleted(Object sender,  System.ComponentModel.AsyncCompletedEventArgs e)
    {
      // lblMsg.Text = "Added Successfully!" ;

    }
```

but did not find the solution uptill now

----------

